# Valve cover question



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

So Im thinking Im gonna pull my valve cover and paint it. I know a little bit like how to get it off and back on and the process for painting and such but I have a few questions if anyone is qualified to steer me in the right direction, the cover on the 1.4L looks plastic, is it plastic or painted aluminum? And after I get the cover off would it be smart to flip it over and clean the inside portion? or would I just throw it on some cardboard and leave the underside alone. And lastly do I need to replace the gasket when I put in back on or is there no problem using the one thats on it again.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

After painting the valve cover cleaning under the valve cover seems unecessary and pointless. Before installing the valve cover carefully clean the edges of the valve cover and mating surface and always replace the gasket.... but you dont have to take my word for it.


----------



## jcihos (Jun 9, 2013)

x2. Make sure to clean the edges of the valve cover and the head along with replacing the gasket to ensure proper sealing.


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

Mmk thats what I thought but wasnt positive  thanks guys


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

Anyone happen to know whether our cover is plastic or coated aluminum?


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Im fairly sure its plastic


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

The valve cover is plastic, has a problem prone integral PCV valve, and costs less than $100. Just buy a new one, do your paintwork, and finish the job the same day you pull the car apart. Clean is the secret to successfully painting plastic. I'd wash the new VC with dish soap and a grey scotch bright, wipe it down with prepsol, tack cloth it, spray with adheasion promoter, paint, then install.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

GM OEM Engine Valve Cover 55573746 | eBay

US $47.56 FREE SHIPPING.

Yeah, its plastic, so is the intake manifold, bumpers, etc., etc., etc.


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

Thought as much, just figured it would be easier to know what prep materials and paint to buy before getting the cover off


----------

